# Lump on Puppy’s stomach



## Summerdaze (Feb 14, 2021)

I noticed a marble-sized lump on my 9 week old golden retriever yesterday. The lump is on her belly below her nipple and her skin seems smoother right over the lump and it’s a little red. The lump is hard but I can move it around very easily. Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hard to know if it's a bug bite or a little infected spot. Has she been seen by your vet since she came home? If she's playing, drinking water and eating normally, just keep an eye on it and if it's not better in a couple of days I'd take her to have it looked at. Smart to save the photo to monitor any changes in size or appearance, show the vet.


----------



## Summerdaze (Feb 14, 2021)

nolefan said:


> Hard to know if it's a bug bite or a little infected spot. Has she been seen by your vet since she came home? If she's playing, drinking water and eating normally, just keep an eye on it and if it's not better in a couple of days I'd take her to have it looked at. Smart to save the photo to monitor any changes in size or appearance, show the vet.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Summerdaze (Feb 14, 2021)

Update: I took my puppy to the vet today and they suspect it’s just a bug/spider bite. The vet said he put a small needle in (don’t recall the technical term) and wasn’t worried by what he saw. The vet recommended a warm compress 3 times a day and some neosporin. He also gave me a topical steroid if it doesn’t start to recede with a day or two. I’ll try the neosporin first and go from there. Here’s an updated photo - it’s been red since the vet visit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good you took your pup to the Vet and the Vet thinks it isn't serious. 
Hopefully it will go down soon.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck!


----------

